# Ipad et 3G



## babycom (12 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour

voilà ma question :
je pense m'acheter prochainement un Ipad mais je ne veux pas de la 3G car je possede déjà une clé avec un abonnement.
Reprendre un Ipad 3G me fera donc reprendre un second abonnement 3G (si je comprend bien)
Est-il possible de brancher une clé 3G, ou y-a-t-il un autre moyen.

Seconde question (en rapport à la première)
un ipad 3G peut-il utiliser la carte sim de la clé 3G

je vous remercie infiniment pour vos réponses

bonne fin de journée


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (12 Octobre 2010)

Il n'est pas possible de brancher une clé 3G sur un Ipad car il n'y a pas de port USB pas plus qu'il n'est possible d'insérer la carte SIM car celle de l'Ipad est une mini SIM.

Néanmoins si ton Ipad devient l'appareil que tu emmènes partout , tu peux basculer ton abonnement pour un IPad 3G. Sinon en déplacement tu auras ton portable et ton Ipad, cela fera double emploi.

Bonne fin de journée à toi


----------



## babycom (13 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse mais ma question est de savoir si je peux utiliser mon forfait 3G+ (sfr) sur un ipad.
Est ce que le Ipad est vendu avec un abonnement ou non

Merci pour vos messages

bonne journée


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (13 Octobre 2010)

L'Ipad 3G est vendu sans forfait. Il faut le prendre ensuite. 
Pour ton forfait sfr je voulais dire que ce n'est pas possible. Il faut un forfait spécifique sauf Jailbreak mais là je ne suis absolument pas un spécialiste, je ne fais que reprendre ce que j'ai lu sur le forum.


----------



## babycom (19 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse
c'est bien dommage qu'apple ne puisse pas permettre aux utilisateurs d'utiliser leur abonnement
cela va me freiner dans l'achat d'un ipad


----------



## Gwen (19 Octobre 2010)

Apple n'y est pour rien, vois du côté de ton opérateur, c'est lui le fautif.


----------

